# Show correct????



## Masekidd24 (Aug 5, 2018)

I just purchased two 4 month old boar goats both dappled. The buck has good pedigree how do I know if he’s show correct


----------



## Masekidd24 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know boer confirmation, but wow I've never seen a dappled one, so pretty!!


----------



## Masekidd24 (Aug 5, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> I don't know boer confirmation, but wow I've never seen a dappled one, so pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Check abga for acceptable teat structure and bite as well as scrotum desirability


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Show correct is good teat structure, bite, good conformation, width, length, good pigment, good head, nice flowing necks in proportion to their bodies ect.

Need better pics, to be able to tell what kind of conformation she and he has.
Squat down to their level when taking the pics, stand semi back from them, not too close or too far and get a side shot, front shot and rear shot.

They should be separated or he can breed her.


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

Never heard of a dappled boer goat. To me, I looks like these are mixed with Nubian


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatKids said:


> Never heard of a dappled boer goat. To me, I looks like these are mixed with Nubian


Nope, they come in dapples, most my herd are dapple Boers and they have papers to back them  for a long time they were not excepted as Boers though because they were dappled


----------



## Masekidd24 (Aug 5, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Nope, they come in dapples, most my herd are dapple Boers and they have papers to back them  for a long time they were not excepted as Boers though because they were dappled


Yeah I have the papers on my buck blood test and all he is 100% Fullblood his grand sire is IMAX 3D out of max boar goats they have a great article on there web page explaining dapple boar goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoatKids said:


> Never heard of a dappled boer goat. To me, I looks like these are mixed with Nubian


There is indeed FB (100%)dapple, spotted, paints, black or black spotted/dapple, multicolored too. Traditional, red, dark brown(chocolate). All being FB registered boer.

I have FB spotted/dapples who are registered 100%. 
As mentioned, traditional boer are always the main thing for boers.
Even judges would not look at colored boers in shows. Some at first, were even kicked out because it went against boer breed standards. With persistent attempts and beautiful colors, breeders made it happen. Judges now look and judge some very highly.

The boer industry has changed and noted now with color.

South Africa to this day I believe, still do not like colored boer, always prefer traditionals.


----------



## Masekidd24 (Aug 5, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Show correct is good teat structure, bite, good conformation, width, length, good pigment, good head, nice flowing necks in proportion to their bodies ect.
> 
> Need better pics, to be able to tell what kind of conformation she and he has.
> Squat down to their level when taking the pics, stand semi back from them, not too close or too far and get a side shot, front shot and rear shot.
> ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks super thin.
Get a fecal for worms and cocci.

It is hard to see his conformation with the positions he is in.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Hi I’m new here too. I’m in NC and have 3 ND 2 does and a buck Just wanted to say I think your boers are gorgeous


----------

